# Just Flew In From Flagstaff



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Ya just gotta love those feathered legs.  
This guy is definitely set for the cold winter nights.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Love those feathered leggins. 
Many of the ferals here, have feathered legs and feet.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

ADORABLE!! 

Does anyone know what causes that??? I love it; is it just one of their random genetic traits? Speaking of which, I picked up 9 new birds (I know, I know!) on Sunday, one (at least) of which has the webbed foot thing. I've read about that trait, but not feather leggings. My Pippi has them on, too.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Charis said:


> Love those feathered leggins.
> *Many of the ferals here, have feathered legs and feet*.


They're far & few between down here, so it's a treat to see one come by sporting feathered legs. 

In six years, I can only remember 3 or 4 among our flock. 
As hot as it gets here in the summer, it wouldn't surprise me if they shed *all* their feathers.  

Cindy


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi Guys and Gals,

I have only one pigeon in the flock that has legs like that. As a matter of fact, the bird in the picture looks exactly like the one in "my" flock. I call him Sir. I don't know why, it just seems to fit.

(edit) Unfortunately I had to edit my post to add that today, the very pigeon I was referring to in this post was found to have a three foot long piece of string tied to its left foot. And, it was limping badly as it walked. To top it off, I was totally unable to get anywhere near catching the bird to get the string off. Maybe I will be lucky enough to get it tomorrow. 

Take care, All,


Mike


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*Cool!*

Hi all, I think that is a pretty pigeon, and I have never seen the feathers on the feet & legs like that. What a treat! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a beauty, Cindy! Great picture!

Just LOVE those "bloomers!" I'd want those for our cold nights too!

Hope he/she stays around!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Leggins are in!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

it looks like a domestic tumbler to me ,but there are alot of roller and tumber type of pigeons with that very trait, so I wouldnt be surprised if its not one that it at least has some roller or tumbler in it


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

just for comparison sake heres a picture of a turkish tumbler from eggbid notice the resemblance ?? same head, some fuzzy feets same round little body ... http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb45/corneliaop/jim064.jpg


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cutie! I was surprised when Charis mentioned to me before that many of the ferals in her area have feathered feet. I see very few here, and most of them have only some feathering on their legs and rarely on the feet. I guess where it is colder, calls for more feathers!  Of course many of the fancies have feathered feet, but I think that's more of the breeding.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Right after looking at this thread this morning, I had to go to an early meeting. My route took me through downtown and past a soup kitchen. It's bitterly cold for Portland and so many homeless were lined up waiting for food or already eating under an outside canopy that the kitchen had set up for shelter. I was stopped at a red light and had time to observe. There was a pigeon that looked just like the picture that Cindy posted, accepting a bit of bread from a homeless man. One of our members once said to me that if you are in need, don't ask a rich person for money because they don't know what it feels like rather ask a poor person. Immediately that thought came to mind. 
I can't get the scene out of my mind.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow that does say a lot.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Charis, no truer words have ever been spoken. Thanks for the reminder.We could all learn from that note.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a neat pair of leggings that pigeon has, Cindy. Enough to keep him warm without being so long that they amount to a handicap.

Mike, good luck catching Sir! I hate it when I can't catch a pigeon with string or canker immediately.

Charis, whoever said that was so right. There used to be a Big Issue seller near my office and he would bu shelled sunflower seeds for the pigeons around his patch. Mind you, not all poor people are compassionate...when hat Big Issue seller moved on I put down some peanuts for "his" pigeons
and the new seller started kicking at the pigeons saying they were soiling his patch.

Cynthia


----------

